# Enemmän leipä tulossa?



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Olin konditori(?)ssa joka myy kakkuja ja kahvia.

Siellä oli vain yksi pala minun suosittukakuni. Haluin kysyä vieläkö tulla enemmän, tai se on viimeinen.

Miten voisi kysyä?

"Onko tämä pala viimeinen, vai onko enemmän tulossa kohta?" (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Olin konditoriassa jossa myydään kakkuja ja kahvia.
> 
> Siellä oli jäljellä vain yksi pala minun suoskkikakkuani. Haluasin kysyä tuleeko vielä enemmän, tai onko tämä viimeinen pala.
> 
> Miten voisi kysyä?
> 
> "Onko tämä pala viimeinen, vai onko enemmän tulossa kohta?" (?)



_
Onko tämä päivän viimeinen pala, tai tuleeko kohta enemmän?_


----------



## Määränpää

Gavril said:


> Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olin konditoriassa jossa myydään kakkuja ja kahvia.
> 
> Siellä oli jäljellä vain yksi pala minun suoskkikakkuani. Halu*s*in kysyä tuleeko vielä enemmän, *vai* onko tämä viimeinen pala.
> 
> Miten voisi kysyä?
> 
> "Onko tämä pala viimeinen, vai onko enemmän tulossa kohta?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Onko tämä päivän viimeinen pala, *vai* tuleeko kohta enemmän?_
Click to expand...


Sanaa _tai_ käytetään kysymyksessä, jos mahdollisia vastauksia on paljon.
_
"Tuleeko kahviin maitoa tai sokeria?"
_

_Maitoa (kiitos).
_ 
_Sokeria (kiitos).
_ 
_Molempia (kiitos)._ 
_Ei kiitos._ 
_
"Otatteko sen mukaan vai juotteko sen täällä?"__

Mukaan (kiitos). 
Täällä (kiitos). 
_


----------



## Gavril

Määränpää said:


> Sanaa _tai_ käytetään kysymyksessä, jos mahdollisia vastauksia on paljon.



Anteeksi! Kyllä olen lukenut tästä säännöstä, mutta olen myös nähnyt tapauksia, jossa säännön ei näytä pätevän: esim. "joko"-sanasta alkavissa lauseissa kuten "Joko jäät tai lähdet", olisin odottanut sanaa "vai". 

Tällaisten tapausten perusteella ajattelin, että tai/vai-valintaa kosekeva sääntö olisi ajateltuani monimutkaisempaa enkä ole ehtinyt tähän asti oppia (järjestelmällisesti) juuri milloin se pätee ja milloin ei. :-/


----------



## Määränpää

Gavril said:


> Anteeksi! Kyllä olen lukenut tästä säännöstä, mutta olen myös nähnyt tapauksia, jossa säännön ei näytä pätevän: esim. "joko"-sanasta alkavissa lauseissa kuten "Joko jäät tai lähdet", olisin odottanut sanaa "vai".
> 
> Tällaisten tapaisten perusteella ajattelin, että tai/vai-vallintaa kosekeva sääntö olisi ajateltuani monimutkaisempaa enkä ole koskaan oppinut (järjestelmällisesti) juuri milloin se pätee ja milloin ei. :/



Sanaa "vai" käytetään vain kysymyksissä (myös epäsuorassa esityksessä).

Toteamuksissa käytetään aina sanaa "tai": _Joko jäät tai lähdet._ ("Either you stay or you go.")


----------



## Hakro

I deleted my post but there was also something maybe worth knowing: In spoken language _tai_ is often used when one should say _vai_ (and today you can see it also in print media).


----------



## altazure

Haluan vielä selventää mitä Määränpää sanoi: usein samassa kysymyksessä  voi käyttää sekä sanaa "tai" että sanaa "vai", mutta näillä lauseilla on  merkitysero:

"Menetkö matkalle Espanjaan vai Thaimaahan?" >  Kysyjä tietää, että henkilö on menossa joko Espanjaan tai Thaimaahan.  Hän kysyy, kumpaan henkilö on menossa.
"Menetkö matkalle Espanjaan  tai Thaimaahan?" > Kysyjä ei tiedä, mihin henkilö on menossa. Hän  haluaa tietää, onko tämä menossa kumpaankaan näistä kahdesta maasta.


----------

